# How to feed a Boer Wether for show



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

My boys bought two boer wethers that they want to show for 4H. We have always shown breeders. We were told to pen them up and give them a certain feed, water, and hay. They love their hay. They drink plenty of water. They eat a little of the food provided. 

I am assuming they won't put on as much weight if they are mainly eating hay. What should I do to get them to eat more feed? 

They have free feed on hay and water and are fed twice a day, but they rarely eat much feed. 

They are 3 months old.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Limit their hay so that they have to eat the food instead. Once they get used to eating feed you can give them more hay if needed.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We feed our boer wethers good quality show feed. Ours is Purina Show Chow for goats(Impulse pellets). They get one pound in the morning and one pound in the evening(12hrs apart). Then we increase it little by little as they grow/gain weight. About 60 before show, we add a top dress in, Purina High Octane Champion Drive. They only get hay 2 or 3 times a week..and Only once on those days...and only a small handful in each feeder. Thats it. We stop the hay a couple weeks before show too and they are strictly on grain only. and drenching.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I guess they don't have anything to eat during the day then. What about putting a creep feeder in there with them along with feeding them twice a day?

What is the top dressing for?


----------



## BoerTex (Sep 19, 2016)

We stop the hay a couple weeks before show too and they are strictly on grain only. and drenching.[/QUOTE]

How do you do your drenching? Does the goat have any water at all


----------

